# Hunting movies



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

So what is your favorite hunting movie or documentary? My son-in-law suggested the below movie after Thanksgiving meal. Today I downloaded it through Netflix. Loved it. The relationship between the hunters and their dogs was exceptionally done. Four paws up!
RBD

*HAPPY PEOPLE: A YEAR IN THE TAIGA*, Werner Herzog and Russian co-director Dmitry Vasyukov takes viewers on yet another unforgettable journey into remote and extreme natural landscapes. The acclaimed filmmaker presents this visually stunning documentary about indigenous people living in the heart of the Siberian Taiga. Deep in the wilderness, far away from civilization, 300 people inhabit the small village of Bakhtia at the river Yenisei. There are only two ways to reach this outpost: by helicopter or boat. There's no telephone, running water or medical aid, The locals, whose daily routines have barely changed over the last centuries, live according to their own values and cultural traditions. With insightful commentary written and narrated by Herzog, HAPPY PEOPLE: A YEAR IN THE TAIGA follows one of the Siberian trappers through all four seasons of the year to tell the story of a culture virtually untouched by modernity. Werner Herzog's distinguished filmography includes documentaries (Grizzly Man, Encounters at the End of the World, Cave of Forgotten Dreams), narratives (Fitzcarraldo, Rescue Dawn), and many shorts. (C) Music Box


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

No reservations - Bourdain in Hungary - a great gun store with gear & guns - 2 the field with 2 V's - no game - at dinner with the host - a brother with his face half shot off - NO REGRETS - this is life in the FIELD !!!!!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Not sure about hunting movies, although I admire Werner Herzog very much. I have watched Aguire the Wrath of God, and Fitzcarraldo many many times!!!!! You just gotta love Klaus Kinski.....


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I watched Happy People a few months ago and loved it! Especially because of the hunters and their dogs. Unfortunately I don't have any good recommendations, but I hope other people will!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When I think of great hunting movies. I always think of The Deer Hunter. Most of the animal shows I watch are not on hunting them. They are on how they live in the wild.
I watched this unusual show a few days ago.
My Life as a Turkey
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/episodes/my-life-as-a-turkey/full-episode/7378/


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Couple favorite line from *"Happy People".*

"A hunter without a dog is not a hunter."

Favorite clip:

Narrartor states on December 23rd when the trapper leaves the base cabin. "The trip back to the village from the hunting cabin was 178 kilometers and the hunter on the snowmobile drove straight through. The dog never rode but ran alongside the whole time. 
When they get to the cabin the hunter tells his son to feed the dog. "He has not eaten in a day and a half."

_*Do we maybe overpamper our dogs?*_

RBD


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/hyJkdWUJQOg



http://youtu.be/FpVI5Oe5cEg


http://youtu.be/l8orDUiRk6A


Raw real hunting Live action coming soon


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE's favorite tV show would V THE FLUSH - if he eVer got 2 C a V - LOL


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I want to see this movie. (Happy People). Wonder if they have it on Netflix. I had a large family gathering this week, I'm sure many if us did. I served 8 smoked pheasant as appetizers, I think we had a party of 30, many small children. No one could believe that my gentle, soft, loving Vizsla that only wants to be cuddled and loved ALL the time could possibly have provided all this food through his hunting ability. I have a hard time believing it myself


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I want to see this movie. (Happy People). Wonder if they have it on Netflix


Netflix is how we watched it under the "watch instantly."

If you have Netflix and want to watch a little known film starring Jennifer Lawrance of "Hunger Games" fame, I highly recommend, *"Winter's Bone." * 

See how running a "puppy mill" in the Ozarks backwoods might be considered honest work.

RBD


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I will check that out. Back woods puppy mill honest living....Might hit a little close to home :-X


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I watched part of Winter's Bone a while back. I found it slow and it didn't hold my interest, but I'm like that with a lot of movies.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE's favorite - Where the Red Fern Grows - not V's - but they R RED !!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

here in Ky - if I had a 1$ 4 everytime asked ? Is PIKE a Redbone Hound - V rich - LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> When I think of great hunting movies. I always think of The Deer Hunter. Most of the animal shows I watch are not on hunting them. They are on how they live in the wild.
> I watched this unusual show a few days ago.
> My Life as a Turkey
> http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/episodes/my-life-as-a-turkey/full-episode/7378/


Deerhunter, brilliant film about a sad situation. One of the most haunting soundtracks ever. One of my top 5 movies of all time.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM,

_*Where the Red Fern Grows*_ from 1973 or 2003?

I liked the one Walt Disney made in 2003 myself.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/where-red-fern-grows.html

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - 70's 90's & 2003 - 03 best photo - love them all - comming of age & pups - does it get better than this - NO !!!!


----------

